# Buckeye Lake Conditions



## Fish4Dale

Hey everyone.
Just wondered what the water level, usable ramps out at Buckeye.Any type of a fishing report would be greatly appreciated too. Might have to call off work ! Lol..


----------



## Flathead76

Nobody here must fish buckeye lake..........


----------



## firemanmike2127

Try sending saugeyefisher a PM.....I'm pretty sure he gets over to Buckeye Lake fairly regularly. I think he's the member that's posted Buckeye info on multiple occasions in the past. Mike


----------



## webby

firemanmike2127 said:


> Try sending saugeyefisher a PM.....I'm pretty sure he gets over to Buckeye Lake fairly regularly. I think he's the member that's posted Buckeye info on multiple occasions in the past. Mike


Im headin there tonight. Will post a report tomorrow.


----------



## Fish4Dale

Thanks Guys !
I really appreciate the replies.Although my plan for getting out there this afternoon/eve fell through today.
Had to wind up going in to work..
Might try early part of next week,
Weather permitting.
Good Luck out there !
Thanks Again !!!
Rick..


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

use the usgs site for buckeye lake you can see how much rain came down and where the lake level is, and where it is compared to the last week etc.

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=395417082314200

the 79 ramp is always usable, however use extreme caution motoring away from the ramp until you're 100+yards away.. If I'm ever unsure i just drop my trolling motor and use electric to get away from the shallows. Don't attempt to motor too far east the whole lake shallows up. Also watch the tow path that runs off the tip of sellers point. Other than that there are stumps and rockpiles everywhere, so just use caution.


----------



## webby

Fished buckeye from 7 to 11 last night. Ended up finding these 2 hogs and a 15 inch. There were a dozen or so other guys fishing and saw maybe a dozen other fish and all were big. I was throwing a clown rogue for all 3 fish. 5 to 10 second pause was what got em for me.


----------



## Fish4Dale

GREAT JOB!
NICE FISH !!


----------



## Flathead76

Fished buckeye tonight. Two saugeyes dead sticking.


----------



## EE1

Fished buckeye mon am 3am to 7. Cought 2 on hj 8 gold slow pause one was 23 other was 22. No wind but was alone kinda of nice


----------



## Saugeyefisher

EE1 said:


> Fished buckeye mon am 3am to 7. Cought 2 on hj 8 gold slow pause one was 23 other was 22. No wind but was alone kinda of nice


Best time to go!!!


----------



## catfishjustin

Went last night. Was packed to the gills with people. Couldnt cast without being on top of someone else. Had a guy next to me snag into my line, thought it was a bite until i reeled in his lure. Caught some shorts, couple eaters and some catfish.


----------



## Dovans

Pretty dag gone windy today. Didnt catch a thing. People around me catching here and there on live minnies. I was using swim bait and at one point tried a suspended bait. Couple times thought I was going to get blown into the lake... Quite a few people were out at FFB.


----------



## BuckeyeCatDaddy

Looking forward to a great 2019 season!


----------



## Philfish360

Does anyone if ice is forming on lake


----------



## Philfish360

Only need about 2 to 3 inches


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Philfish360 said:


> Does anyone if ice is forming on lake


I'm pretty sure its locked up. Not sure how much snow it got. I got 5" 20 miles to the west. If it does freeze there should b a good s-eye bite,that's for sure...


----------



## Philfish360

I am going out on it sat hope it hold me


----------



## odell daniel

5 inches on the lake to the west?...………….


----------



## Shad Rap

Buckeye is locked up???..Hoover is wide open.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Shad Rap said:


> Buckeye is locked up???..Hoover is wide open.


yea and hoover and alum are always the last to freeze


----------



## Shad Rap

93stratosfishnski said:


> yea and hoover and alum are always the last to freeze


Figures...so buckeye is ice fishable then?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Shad Rap said:


> Figures...so buckeye is ice fishable then?


some coves might be, but i havent been on it yet. I saw Doug Stewart (the buckeye lake guide) post a pic of main lake ice only a half inch thick. i would give it a couple more days and then go with friends and spud bars


----------



## Philfish360

I hv a amphibious vehicle I'll drive out sat that if I break thru I can back up on ice I need practice falling thru anyways


----------



## Shad Rap

Philfish360 said:


> I hv a amphibious vehicle I'll drive out sat that if I break thru I can back up on ice I need practice falling thru anyways


Should be interesting to see.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Philfish360 said:


> I hv a amphibious vehicle I'll drive out sat that if I break thru I can back up on ice I need practice falling thru anyways


Plan on doing that in the popular areas everyone walks out of? If you break through please let us know where... 
What kinda ride you got? Got pics? Need a rider? Lol might head out saterday just to see you in action,sounds cool.....

Fyi seen reports earlier for buckeye saying 2.5" east an 3" at ffb.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Shad Rap said:


> Figures...so buckeye is ice fishable then?


Not sure how "fishable" the ice is,but it is locked up,and I'm sure someone's on it somewhere


----------



## killingtime

Be careful gentlemen it’s early and the next couple days are mid 30s with a little rain and some snow tomorrow. Ice will be sketchy the farther out on the main lake and even in close in most areas. I’m a husky fella so I atleast like a solid 3-31/2 inches of ice everywhere I walk. I like the end of next weeks forecast better than this weekends.


----------



## Philfish360

I will post when I go out I only need about 2 to3 inches as long as I drive slow


----------



## 25asnyder

Walking on three inches isn’t a good idea let alone ride anything


----------



## killingtime

Had a few minutes to ride around the east end of buckeye today and did not see anyone out fishing. Looked at the main lake from papa boos and drove back in a popular channel that usually freezes first before the main lake and did not see anyone. Even guys in the northern part of ohio are struggling to find any decent ice to fish. Better days are ahead with colder temps coming.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

killingtime said:


> Had a few minutes to ride around the east end of buckeye today and did not see anyone out fishing. Looked at the main lake from papa boos and drove back in a popular channel that usually freezes first before the main lake and did not see anyone. Even guys in the northern part of ohio are struggling to find any decent ice to fish. Better days are ahead with colder temps coming.


Ya this first layer of ice could cause issues most of the season I'm guessing. Not at all like the quick freezes we have had the last few years. 
Looks like it'll happen eventually. Just gonna have to be patient and carefull. 
Thanks for the report.....
.
.
Philfish post up some pics if you take your ride out,sounds cool...


----------



## saug-I

Most of Buckeye has between 1/2” and 1.5” of ice. Some of the covers and channels may have a bit more. The rain and overnight temps around 34* will have the ice very very sketchy. It will be warm today and rain snow coming the next 2 days. Absolutely no way I would try the ice let alone driving on it. From the looks of the weather MABY the first of February if we are lucky. Their just fish fellas, not worth taking a cold swim over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

saug-I said:


> Most of Buckeye has between 1/2” and 1.5” of ice. Some of the covers and channels may have a bit more. The rain and overnight temps around 34* will have the ice very very sketchy. It will be warm today and rain snow coming the next 2 days. Absolutely no way I would try the ice let alone driving on it. From the looks of the weather MABY the first of February if we are lucky. Their just fish fellas, not worth taking a cold swim over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree... I'm waiting till midweek next week to even go check it myself.
But it sounds like philfish wants to break through to test out his amphibious ive ride...


----------



## Philfish360

Practice so when it happened on lake erie I'll know what to expect


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Philfish360 said:


> Practice so when it happened on lake erie I'll know what to expect


What do you have? Wilcraft???


----------



## Shad Rap

Philfish360 said:


> Practice so when it happened on lake erie I'll know what to expect


You won't break through on erie (when there is ice..lol)..it'll be an inland lake if any...


----------



## Philfish360

Saugeye sent you a pm


----------



## tsproperty

I bet someone will be fishing it today or tomorrow for sure.


----------



## 1basshunter

tsproperty said:


> I bet someone will be fishing it today or tomorrow for sure.


Saw some out there today they said that it was about 2.5 inches of ice. That’s not for me


----------



## reyangelo

1basshunter said:


> Saw some out there today they said that it was about 2.5 inches of ice. That’s not for me


Whoa! I would only be out there at about 6 inches; just rather be safer and cautious. Just read about the folks at Mosquito, glad they are safe. Kind of hard to judge the ice sometimes until you use a pry bar or drill your first hole.


----------



## tsproperty

I wouldn't do it either. However, everyone has their right to decide what they feel comfortable on, or would recommend people fish on. 2 inches of ice will hold an adult to fish on ice. Not much margin for error, but it's been proven for years. Good luck, stay safe.


----------



## Philfish360

I'll walk on 3 drive 5 or 6


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya I'm gonna give it more time,migh go spud around a bit in the am an fish a shallow spot or two. 
There are guys with enough experience to find there way around out there. I'm just not one of them yet.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Saw some out there today they said that it was about 2.5 inches of ice. That’s not for me


What area? Ffb? The port? Copper penny?papaboos?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

reyangelo said:


> Whoa! I would only be out there at about 6 inches; just rather be safer and cautious. Just read about the folks at Mosquito, glad they are safe. Kind of hard to judge the ice sometimes until you use a pry bar or drill your first hole.


Its definitely alot more of easy feeling walking around out there in 5-8" if ice that's for sure man!


----------



## Philfish360

If you spud around let me know i wanna get out this week maybe we can hook up out there one day


----------



## Bluegillin'

Just saw the news and it us supposed to be in the 40's Wednesday and an inch or more of rain. Not good.


----------



## Govbarney

Bluegillin' said:


> Just saw the news and it us supposed to be in the 40's Wednesday and an inch or more of rain. Not good.


That one day of rain could help, it might wash away some of that snow and sketchy ice


----------



## Philfish360

Hopefully not heavy rain don't want a lot of water under ice on top will be ok I've been on lake Erie with 4 inches on top and totally set up next morning


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> What area? Ffb? The port? Copper penny?papaboos?


Papa booze


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Papa booze


Cool,thanks


----------



## Philfish360

Hope ice set up by sat and sun anyone else trying to get out this weekend


----------



## 1basshunter

Philfish360 said:


> Hope ice set up by sat and sun anyone else trying to get out this weekend


Not with the Weather we’re having now that would be stupid


----------



## catfishjustin

Im hoping to get out this weekend. Have been told there was 4 inches of good ice and 2 inches of crusty ice on top yesterday. With the temps and wind i hope its ready by friday night. 

1basshunter did you check the lake after this rain? I wouldnt think all the ice would have melted and the rain on top should freeze quick and be better ice then the crusty snow ice.


----------



## killingtime

catfishjustin said:


> Im hoping to get out this weekend. Have been told there was 4 inches of good ice and 2 inches of crusty ice on top yesterday. With the temps and wind i hope its ready by friday night.
> 
> 1basshunter did you check the lake after this rain? I wouldnt think all the ice would have melted and the rain on top should freeze quick and be better ice then the crusty snow ice.


It’s been raining all day and still raining this very minute at the lake. If you go this weekend be careful and good luck. I’m waiting until first of next week.


----------



## 1basshunter

catfishjustin said:


> Im hoping to get out this weekend. Have been told there was 4 inches of good ice and 2 inches of crusty ice on top yesterday. With the temps and wind i hope its ready by friday night.
> 
> 1basshunter did you check the lake after this rain? I wouldnt think all the ice would have melted and the rain on top should freeze quick and be better ice then the crusty snow ice.


I have not but I will today and let you all know.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I'll be out Sunday fo sho!


----------



## Philfish360

I sure ice didn't melt in one day and fresh melted snow and rainy and cold temps make thicker ice I am going to try to go sat afternoon and Sunday. If anyone goes out before sat post us some ice reports


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

I was out today east of the marsh. Soft spots near the bank but once you got out a few feet there is 2" of cloudy up top and 3" of clear underneath.. only had one bad spot and I had stepped on a drilled hole that had frozen over. Decent bite but alot of short fish or ones 15/16


----------



## catfishjustin

Thank you for the report 93strato
What depth where you fishing if you dont mind. Did you go out of harbor hills? Cant wait to catch some fish big or small. Will give a report if and when i go this weekend.


----------



## Philfish360

Does anyone know if it's good to go off north shore ramp or should go around ffb


----------



## sixeyes

Philfish360 said:


> Saugeye sent you a pm


----------



## 1basshunter

Philfish360 said:


> Does anyone know if it's good to go off north shore ramp or should go around ffb


North shore is not the best place to go out on the lake better to go to ffb


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

n.s always seems the last to have solid ice..
harbor hills gets packed with only a few cars...
ffb has plenty of parking

we were in 5ish feet of water


----------



## toboso

Philfish360 said:


> Does anyone know if it's good to go off north shore ramp or should go around ffb


I stopped by NS yesterday for a visual check only. You can see different ice out in front, both directions for a long way. Typical of west wind & bubblers from docks & BLYC. Proceed with caution (spud!!) if you try it.


----------



## Philfish360

Tks I'll go to ffb going to try to get out tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Philfish360 said:


> Tks I'll go to ffb going to try to get out tomorrow afternoon


You taking your ride?


----------



## Philfish360

Yes


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Philfish360 said:


> Yes


Hell ya! Have fun! Hope u findem!


----------



## Philfish360

Yes


Saugeyefisher said:


> You taking your ride?


----------



## Philfish360

Are you coming out


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Philfish360 said:


> Are you coming out


Not till sunday. Didn't think it was gonna set up so fast,got basketball with the 2 kids in the am,then a hot date with the wifey. But will be out from sun up to sun down sunday


----------



## Philfish360

Yeah I'll be by myself tomorrow bring a friend sunday


----------



## Philfish360

Did anyone go out tonight? How was bite


----------



## buckeye024

Anyone out there today? How’s the thickness from FFB out to the channel?


----------



## killingtime

I’m gonna be pretty blunt for a minute. I fished out of harbor hills today and got there early and caught some fish and had fun. Very minimal parking for about 10-12 vehicles or if you know someone that lives there you can park at that residence and go Fish. While fishing we kept seeing a lot of people coming out to Fish. When we left at 2:30 and came out people were parked along the road half way in peoples yards and half on the black top. To the people that are doing this you are stupid and I hope you get tickets. A few years back homeowners complained about this and people got tickets. That little place we park at is for harbor hills residents only and if they want to they can shut it down to the public for parking and fishing. If you get there and no parking spots are available go somewhere else you people that are being ignorant are going to ruin it for everyone else. I just can’t believe how some people are it just blows my mind. Smdh!


----------



## Firelee83

All hail killingtime. He is obviously the perfect angler and we should all strive to be as perfect as him. Not sure if he can read bc there is clearly a sign at the harbor hills park already that states park is for harbor hill residents only but he must be a harbor hills resident bc clearly he wouldn’t bend a rule let alone break it.


----------



## killingtime

Firelee83 said:


> All hail killingtime. He is obviously the perfect angler and we should all strive to be as perfect as him. Not sure if he can read bc there is clearly a sign at the harbor hills park already that states park is for harbor hill residents only but he must be a harbor hills resident bc clearly he wouldn’t bend a rule let alone break it.


Nope don’t live at harbor hills and I surely wouldn’t be doing the things fellow fishermen are doing by parking halfway in people’s yards and half on the road just. If it keeps up I guarantee locals are gonna complain and call the law. I’ve seen it done before in years past.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Firelee83 said:


> All hail killingtime. He is obviously the perfect angler and we should all strive to be as perfect as him. Not sure if he can read bc there is clearly a sign at the harbor hills park already that states park is for harbor hill residents only but he must be a harbor hills resident bc clearly he wouldn’t bend a rule let alone break it.


Take one guess why we can’t park at Camp Perry anymore? Yep cuz people cut ruts in the grass areas and littered everywhere! I’m with killingtime, people’s ignorance and laziness ruin it for everyone.


----------



## toboso

This comes up every year. Harbor Hills is the least kept secret about Buckeye Lake. Yes, it is posted "for residents only". The residents have been gracious to allow us to park there. Many of them walk out to chat with us. It only takes a few knuckleheads to ruin it. Please do not park on the road/berm or encroach on private property. Carpool if you can and leave room for others as best you can (safely). What if you lived there? What if you were the last car to arrive to not get a spot?? C'mon folks!!


----------



## Philfish360

So enough crying how was the ice and bite


----------



## multi species angler

What nerve,asking for a fishing report


----------



## catfishjustin

Went out of ffb today. From 2 to 8 pm. Started near the marsh in 8 fow. Nothing biting there so moves to 7 fow and a few bites but no hook ups. Last hour moves into 5 fow off the point of ffb and had a few good bites but ended up skunked for the day. Saw 3 areas with a high concentration of people. The area near the mash i didnt see more then a few fish caught.


----------



## buckeye024

catfishjustin said:


> Went out of ffb today. From 2 to 8 pm. Started near the marsh in 8 fow. Nothing biting there so moves to 7 fow and a few bites but no hook ups. Last hour moves into 5 fow off the point of ffb and had a few good bites but ended up skunked for the day. Saw 3 areas with a high concentration of people. The area near the mash i didnt see more then a few fish caught.


How thick was the ice?


----------



## catfishjustin

Ice was 3 inches or more everywhere we drilled at. Never actually measured it.


----------



## buckeye024

5” of ice from FFB out to the channel. There is still open water near the marsh, yet 5” of ice in the middle of the channel, not 40 yards away. The ice was really singing, cracking, and moving today.


----------



## Philfish360

Was out again was on 5 to 6 inches on my 2 spots 3rd spot 8 inches but 30yds to my right it drop to 3inch than 2.5 cracked had water coming put of them but fishing was good


----------



## Bluegillin'

Philfish360 said:


> Was out again was on 5 to 6 inches on my 2 spots 3rd spot 8 inches but 30yds to my right it drop to 3inch than 2.5 cracked had water coming put of them but fishing was good


Glad to hear fishing was good. What were you catching? (gills, crappie, eyes, catfish?)


----------



## catfishjustin

Fished from 2pm to 8pm. Moved more today to find fish. Started in 7ish fow and ended up in 4 fow after moving alot. Caught 3 short saugeye 1 channel catfish and 2 crappie and lost a few fish. Was really having to work the fish to get bites. Bites where more of a slow take compared to an aggressive jerk. Had a good time.


----------



## Philfish360

Was catching eyes and catfish


----------



## Philfish360

Is anyone going out this week in the cold


----------



## toboso

No more parking at Harbor Hills. The were passing out letters about trespassing & towing vehicles. The LC Sheriff was on site, too.


----------



## 1basshunter

toboso said:


> No more parking at Harbor Hills. The were passing out letters about trespassing & towing vehicles. The LC Sheriff was on site, too.


That was just a matter of time till it happened
Hey Bobby, you can park at my house and walk down to Harbor Hills it’s about a three minute walk if you would like


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> That was just a matter of time till it happened
> Hey Bobby, you can park at my house and walk down to Harbor Hills it’s about a three minute walk if you would like


Cool man that's awesome,thanks! We have been doing decent going out the other side. Haha but with crowds picking up over there now I might shoot u a PM in the next couple days an take u up...
U ice fish?


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Cool man that's awesome,thanks! We have been doing decent going out the other side. Haha but with crowds picking up over there now I might shoot u a PM in the next couple days an take u up...
> U ice fish?


Not a Problem


----------



## catfishjustin

Fished ffb, 7 fow. Top layer was melting and was slick. Caught some short eyes. Do the fish know that 15 inches is a death sentence? 14 3/4 inch seems to be most common. I won the dink award with a eye under 10 inches out of the 3 of us.


----------



## Philfish360

They had that problem at Saginaw bay and lower limit to 13 inch to get that size out. I hop all those 14 are 20 next year


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Philfish360 said:


> They had that problem at Saginaw bay and lower limit to 13 inch to get that size out. I hop all those 14 are 20 next year


Trust me there growing fast. All those 14's will be 15"+ bye spring. The only problem is then there are alot of 10-13" fish to replace them. 
Buckeyes future saugeye fishing looks very bright!!!


----------



## Philfish360

Saugeye you going out today . Work looks to be slow this week I might go out from 12 to dark about every day


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Philfish360 said:


> Saugeye you going out today . Work looks to be slow this week I might go out from 12 to dark about every day


Weekend warrior here man. Couple buddies of mine might be out there.... I'll be back out sometime next weekend


----------



## caught your eye

It's worth mentioning that a lot of the 14" fish I have caught have been fatter than some 16 and 17" walleye on Erie. The fish are very healthy and it looks like barring some kind of fish kill we are in good shape for awhile.


----------



## Philfish360

Anyone going out today I'll be out this afternoon


----------



## caught your eye

You are a die hard Philfish. Too cold for me. I like to put out some jaw jackers and the holes wont stay open very long today. I heard it was slow yesterday and expect that again today. Cant wait to get back out in a few days. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## Philfish360

Just to let everyone know it's chilly on the lake today ended 17 fish 4 keeper


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Philfish360 said:


> Just to let everyone know it's chilly on the lake today ended 17 fish 4 keeper


Very nice! How much has the ice grown. Hoping to fish saterday nite an all day sunday


----------



## Philfish360

It was pooping good out there I seen 8.5 to9 a good 5 of clear ice in hole


----------



## Saugeyefisher

So


odell daniel said:


> 5 inches on the lake to the west?...………….


Sorry just seen this. No I had 5" of snow west of buckeye. Doesn't matter now,didn't wanna think I was ignoring u


----------



## Philfish360

10 plus inches of ice today 20 plus eyes all in 14 inch range


----------



## Sampy67

Philfish I think I met you last night when you were leaving. Do you have the ice buggy? If so, nice rig!


----------



## Philfish360

Yeah I'll. Be out there tomorrow I don't know what try to get out early you coming out


----------



## Philfish360

You might want to spend more time sat. Sunday with 4 inches of snow melting and running down the hole might be rough


Saugeyefisher said:


> Very nice! How much has the ice grown. Hoping to fish saterday nite an all day sunday


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya gonna be a wet mess! Plan on wearing rubber boots for sure. Hopefully the sun dont come out ...


----------



## jkeeney20

We ended up catching 12, no keepers yesterday...bite was slow during day and picked up right at sunset like usual....lots of 14” out there...we had 8” around FFB area


----------



## Snyd

Nice Eyes Webby!


----------



## Bluegillin'

I fished out near the marsh this afternoon from 2:30-6:30 in 10 fow. Caught 8 eyes (5 - 10 inches, 2 - 14 inch range and 1 squeaking over 15") Also caught 6 catfish. Bite turned on just before sunset. Most fish caught on either bass minnows or crappie minnows. Seemed like they wanted little to no action. Had some come up to my bait on the vex and soon as I started to move it, many darted off. I caught many using jawjacker.


----------



## toboso

We had the same afternoon flurry from 3-4 pm (moon set).

West ramp at North Shore was soft & breaking up on way in tonite.

It's gonna change quickly--don't go by inches of ice. Now it's about hard/soft. You may get out in the morning but find trouble in afternoon, esp on north side and even edges of south side (Fairfield Beach).


----------



## Philfish360

Might try to get out there after cold front goes thru


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Is the ice gone yet?


----------



## catfishjustin

Lake seems to be free of ice. Only saw small patches in coves. Ffb cove is loaded with huge gizzard shad that are starting to die. Saugeye bite seems very hit or miss lately. Only 1 catfish and 1 saugeye tonight.


----------

